# Messed with the 3" head



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I had some time yesterday to do a full tune-up of all of my tools. I put new wheels, blades, etc. on all 8 boxes, rebuilt all 4 pumps, rebuilt the 3" nail spotter, and messed with all 4 angle heads. I had a 15,000' to start today so I thought the roller/glazer guy would love it. I should have left well enough alone. It's a tapetech easy roller head. I love it. I put new wheels, blades, and set screws in it. I squeased the head and made such a sharp point on the tip where they met that it began to rip the angles up. I quickly made the proper adjustments and she is thankfully good to go. These tools have such a learning curve. Tomorrow I'll see how the boxes with the new blades fared.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> I had some time yesterday to do a full tune-up of all of my tools. I put new wheels, blades, etc. on all 8 boxes, rebuilt all 4 pumps, rebuilt the 3" nail spotter, and messed with all 4 angle heads. I had a 15,000' to start today so I thought the roller/glazer guy would love it. I should have left well enough alone. It's a tapetech easy roller head. I love it. I put new wheels, blades, and set screws in it. I squeased the head and made such a sharp point on the tip where they met that it began to rip the angles up. I quickly made the proper adjustments and she is thankfully good to go. These tools have such a learning curve. Tomorrow I'll see how the boxes with the new blades fared.


I hope you replaced the shoes on the boxes with the blades, if not, the new blades could be too high if the shoes are worn down. This might cause too much mud to bleed over the shoe and be too much for good feathering. The blade should be just a bit higher then the shoe. I've always used a piece of tape as a gauge for this. It works great for setting the Nailspotter blade too.

jdl


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I had some time yesterday to do a full tune-up of all of my tools. I put new wheels, blades, etc. on all 8 boxes, rebuilt all 4 pumps, rebuilt the 3" nail spotter, and messed with all 4 angle heads. I had a 15,000' to start today so I thought the roller/glazer guy would love it. I should have left well enough alone. It's a tapetech easy roller head. I love it. I put new wheels, blades, and set screws in it. I squeased the head and made such a sharp point on the tip where they met that it began to rip the angles up. I quickly made the proper adjustments and she is thankfully good to go. These tools have such a learning curve. Tomorrow I'll see how the boxes with the new blades fared.


Its a real pain when your angle head rips into the tape. When you change the blades out, you need to smooth the point(where they meet) with a sander, to round them just a touch. If you notice, they come this way right from the factory on a new head.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

1wallboardsman said:


> It works great for setting the Nailspotter blade too.
> 
> jdl


I've never used nor seen a nail-spotter box in action so can you or someone who uses one tell me it you can use it to second coat screws and will it be good enough without sanding for a fine orange peel or smooth wall? I would not want one if I had to sand and touch up behind it, so how is it?


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

Its funny i have a nailspotter but I don't use it for screws I use it to box regular inside offsets 2 coats with the nailspotter then a hand skim and they are a beautiful thing. I do occasionally use it on screws but it is messy and definetly not faster than doing it by hand.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

Brockster said:


> I've never used nor seen a nail-spotter box in action so can you or someone who uses one tell me it you can use it to second coat screws and will it be good enough without sanding for a fine orange peel or smooth wall? I would not want one if I had to sand and touch up behind it, so how is it?


If you develop skill with it (not hard ), and set it correctly, it is a wonderful tool. It is the first automatic tool, invented in 1933. Few people know how to run one well, because it takes a little practice and a little guidance. The guidance is what is hard to find these days. In the 70's, I tried one and threw it back, by 1985, I was so sick of hand spotting that I determined to learn the tool, and that is all it takes.

There is some video on YouTube of the nailspotter in action.

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

towertaper said:


> Its funny i have a nailspotter but I don't use it for screws I use it to box regular inside offsets 2 coats with the nailspotter then a hand skim and they are a beautiful thing. I do occasionally use it on screws but it is messy and definetly not faster than doing it by hand.


What brand do you have? Only Premier/Blueline qualifies for your comments.

jdl


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

My Blueline is fantastic. You just have to adjust the blade. A guy can spot the ceiling nails in a 15000' house in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue Line spotter is much better than Tape Tech. They are worth the money. Tape Tech is border line. Run the two inch first on screws then the three inch and back to two inch and they feather great and very fast. I ran screws for years by hand. Spotter is faster. Blue line has screw on handles and you can do fifteen foot ceilings from the floor if you need to. Great for foyers and junk.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been running both tape tech and premier nail spotters and they both work great, 2 inch then 3 inch and a top secret third coat!! minimal run thru sanding with 220 grit and never a complaint!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm coming after you, Tapingfool, to beat it out of you if you don't tell your third coat secret!!!

Tim


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*top secret!!*



Tim0282 said:


> I'm coming after you, Tapingfool, to beat it out of you if you don't tell your third coat secret!!!
> 
> Tim


LOL,
All I can reveal is that one must experiment with different things!! I am sure you will figure it out with some mind control!! let me know how things turn out!!:notworthy


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

towertaper said:


> Its funny i have a nailspotter but I don't use it for screws I use it to box regular inside offsets 2 coats with the nailspotter then a hand skim and they are a beautiful thing. I do occasionally use it on screws but it is messy and definetly not faster than doing it by hand.



if you use a good mud mix and proper lube, it will be a lot faster and with just the same high quality..if you need a lesson let me know..!!:thumbup:


----------

